# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Olmosterra

## Fernando Cillóniz

Comprendo que no todo el mundo sienta por el proyecto Olmos lo que yo siento por él. Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente. En mi caso, mi corazón sí siente admiración por Olmos, porque mis ojos han visto el antes, el durante y el ahora del proyecto. En ese sentido, puedo dar fe de que Olmos es extraordinario. Aparte de la presa Limón y el túnel trasandino, más todas las obras de la irrigación en sí, ya se ve el agua del Huancabamba vertiéndose al río Olmos. También se ven los trabajos de nivelación y preparación de los campos, e, inclusive, las primeras plantaciones de la que será la irrigación más grande, moderna y productiva del país. Pero nada es más gratificante que ver a la juventud peruana en todo su esplendor. Silenciosamente, laboriosamente, talentosamente y alegremente, la juventud brillante del Perú está a punto de hacer realidad Olmosterra. ¡Un aplauso para ellos!

----------

